# Pheasant hunting



## gapierce (Sep 20, 2011)

I have never been on a pheasant hunt and looking for recs on where to go and an economical outfitter, any suggestions?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 20, 2011)

Try Uguidesdpheasants.com..  They still have spots available in December..  Its a do it yourself pheasant hunt, and the farm we hunted last year, and will be hunting again this year, is pretty nice for the price.  We had a great time last year and had the opportunity to limit every day.  Right now it looks like they have hunts left for less then $600.  That includes 4 nights lodging and 3 days hunting on the private farm that you choose.  Not a bad price IMO..


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 21, 2011)

Are there any Hunting preserves from Central Georgia to Central Florida that have Pheasant hunts available?  This year I have limited funds and have a few trips lined up all ready.  I can't find any preserves on the internet in the area that have self guided Pheasant hunts. All I can find our tower shoots and I'm not interested in that.  Any ideas???


----------



## Michael (Sep 21, 2011)

Most any local preserve can add pheasant to your hunt. Some will even release just pheasant if that is what you want. But, while we can reproduce a "wild" quail hunt with pen-raised birds, to capture that rush of chasing wild pheasant, you should really head west


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 21, 2011)

Pheasant hunting in Georgia is not hunting.

You can travel North and not spend a ton of money. You will be hard pressed to have more fun than Pheasant hunting, with your clothes on.


----------



## gapierce (Sep 21, 2011)

Do they have dogs you can use?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 21, 2011)

gapierce said:


> Do they have dogs you can use?



I guess I shouldn't have just assumed you meant SD when you said "outfitters".  How far are you willing to travel, and what kind of price range are you looking at?  Im doing 2 pheasant hunts this year.  1 is totally unguided in SD, and the other is a guided hunt in PA.  PA is released birds, but they are pretty good released birds.  Because of that, its a more expensive trip, but you shoot more birds.  Like others have said, to really reproduce a true pheasant hunt, you need wild pheasants, or really good pen raised birds.  The PA hunt I go to has really, really good pen raised birds.  They act just like early season SD pheasants and will hold.  What exactly are you looking for?  Do you just want to spend a morning killing pheasants, or do you want an "experience" where you get lodging and the whole shebang?


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 21, 2011)

Michael said:


> Most any local preserve can add pheasant to your hunt. Some will even release just pheasant if that is what you want. But, while we can reproduce a "wild" quail hunt with pen-raised birds, to capture that rush of chasing wild pheasant, you should really head west



I have a trip lined up for up north this year for wild Pheasants and another trip for Grouse.  When the season opens in the South  I hunt every weekend.  I don't have any problem quail hunting in the south and have even found some flight pen chuckar to shoot.  I'm just looking for variety of new experiences that are within a day's drive and that won't break the bank.  With gas prices over 3.50 a gallon, it's the cost of the drive that's hurting my hunting trips. I agree Preserve hunting is not the same as wild birds, but even a Preserve hunt is better than sitting on the couch.  Spending time with my two sons and working the dogs creates memories and family bonds.

I found a pheasant lodge in Gainesville, FL not sure on the prices. I'm just looking for more options in the south. 

What hunting lodges in GA will release Pheasants and different game birds.  Link or phone number please.

SJ


----------



## Michael (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll add a few pheasants to a hunt for you, but as Chainsaw said, it ain't really as much hunting as it is simply shooting. Then we have a 4 lb bird to tote, probably one shot at close range which will make him even heavier 

www.LetsHunt.net


----------



## SSG (Sep 21, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Are there any Hunting preserves from Central Georgia to Central Florida that have Pheasant hunts available?  This year I have limited funds and have a few trips lined up all ready.  I can't find any preserves on the internet in the area that have self guided Pheasant hunts. All I can find our tower shoots and I'm not interested in that.  Any ideas???



Try and go to the preserves the day after they do a tower shoot. There are often plenty of the missed birds still out in the fields. You can have the preserve owners to put out some quail also and have a pretty good mixed bag hunt. Depending on the preserve you go to, you might not have to pay for the pheasants you shoot, since they already were paid for by the tower shoot hunters.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 21, 2011)

Try Burnt Pine in GA for the day after shoot.


----------



## gapierce (Sep 21, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> I guess I shouldn't have just assumed you meant SD when you said "outfitters".  How far are you willing to travel, and what kind of price range are you looking at?  Im doing 2 pheasant hunts this year.  1 is totally unguided in SD, and the other is a guided hunt in PA.  PA is released birds, but they are pretty good released birds.  Because of that, its a more expensive trip, but you shoot more birds.  Like others have said, to really reproduce a true pheasant hunt, you need wild pheasants, or really good pen raised birds.  The PA hunt I go to has really, really good pen raised birds.  They act just like early season SD pheasants and will hold.  What exactly are you looking for?  Do you just want to spend a morning killing pheasants, or do you want an "experience" where you get lodging and the whole shebang?



I am looking for the whole experience and wild birds.  It would have to guided b/c we do not have dogs.  It would be something that I would need to look at for next year b/c of it being so late in the year to research this.  Around 1500 a person is something that would work.

For this year I would not mind released birds in the GA area that would make for a good weekend shoot.


----------



## brianmcc (Sep 22, 2011)

We offer a mixed bag hunt of Quail, Chukar & Pheasant. Located about 60 miles south of Macon.

www.mccranieplantation.com


----------



## easbell (Sep 22, 2011)

Just about any plantation can do it. It do pheasants as well. The problem is they like to walk off. I've put out 10 only to find 5 which makes the customer mad. We have tried lightly binding the feet and that helps. 

www.blackcreeklodge.com  - for more info.


----------



## gapierce (Sep 22, 2011)

easbell said:


> Just about any plantation can do it. It do pheasants as well. The problem is they like to walk off. I've put out 10 only to find 5 which makes the customer mad. We have tried lightly binding the feet and that helps.
> 
> www.blackcreeklodge.com  - for more info.[/QUOTE
> 
> How are the quail hunts at black creek?  What about the dove shoots for late season?


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 22, 2011)

Up North on the hunting preserves they use rubber bands on their legs.  It's easy to do and keeps them in the area.


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 22, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Are there any Hunting preserves from Central Georgia to Central Florida that have Pheasant hunts available?  This year I have limited funds and have a few trips lined up all ready.  I can't find any preserves on the internet in the area that have self guided Pheasant hunts. All I can find our tower shoots and I'm not interested in that.  Any ideas???




You can purchase birds from several places and have someone plant them or travel.  Buckeyes Plantation in Covington GA has a great outfit but his birds are pricey.  He has excellent flying pheasant.  He also has quail and chukar.  NAVHDA trains there monthly.

Depending on the drive, Regent and Mott, ND have excellent hunting, all wild birds.  Usually about $100 per day and $40 per night to stay at the lodge, food costs are small as usually the outfitter make breakfast and dinner is from the days kills.  If you want a day drive it is only 28 hours one way, slightly over a "day".  This will be my second year.  Only problem is that their can be so much scent on the ground that it can confuse the dogs.  They don't which way to run.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 23, 2011)

gapierce said:


> I am looking for the whole experience and wild birds.  It would have to guided b/c we do not have dogs.  It would be something that I would need to look at for next year b/c of it being so late in the year to research this.  Around 1500 a person is something that would work.
> 
> For this year I would not mind released birds in the GA area that would make for a good weekend shoot.



With that price range.  You have a LOT of options.  Id google South Dakota pheasant hunting lodges and go from there. Most are actually full service lodges with guides, food, and lodging.  There are a TON of lodges up there and I don't think you would have any problems finding a nice lodge for $1500 a person for a 3 day 4 night stay.  Uguide has a couple nice farms, and its cheaper, but its more of a do it yourself hunt, which is what I like.  They do have guides though, so if you dont mind cooking your own food, its a great experience.  I prefer DIY hunts over guided hunts, but I grew up pheasant hunting and I have a dog.  Here's a good place to start.. But your head will spin with the numbers of outfitters in SD..  Ive heard rumor that pheasant hunting is not SD's biggest crop.

http://www.huntingconnections.com/

Also look up the forum. Ultimatepheasanthunting.com. (sorry Mods if posting that is breaking the rules)  Theres a lot of resources over there as well.  Good luck.  SD pheasant hunting is like nothing else.  We had the "South Dakota Flush" last year and while I didn't get to see it because I was in the trees, the guys who did were simply amazed.


----------



## jmaldo (Oct 4, 2011)

> How are the quail hunts at black creek?  What about the dove shoots for late season?





I can speak about the quail hunts at black Creek-I have been on two there, the dogs were great along with the quail (fast flyers).  Great shots and good times.
About the late dove shoot, I hope to know soon.


----------

